# How much should I charge for labor only?(paint)



## SUPREME ROOFS (Oct 4, 2007)

How much should I charge to paint a 8x12 room? I only need cost of labor only.Home owner has supplied all materials.No ceiling just walls,1 coat primer,2 coats paint.I dont usally paint,im a roofer but lady needs a room painted.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Just a heads up...you're probably going to catch some crap from painters here about working outside of your trade.

For me, the price would depend on if this paint job is in conjunction with other work at this house, or is it the only work she wants done?

The reason I ask is that I would think 3 coats is too much for 1 day....I could be wrong..I'm not a painter...if so, you would have to return for a second trip..that would obviously raise the price. If you are there doing other work, drying time isn't such a killer, but if that's all that is going on....what do you do?...clock out while paint is drying? you will probably only have about 7-8 hours of actual paint application, but It will be spread out for the better part of 2 days.

Nobody here knows what YOU need to charge per hour to make a living, cover your overhead, if you have insurance, how far from your home/shop this job is, how much prep work is involved, what the weather is like in your area (drying time)...there are alot of variables that make it impossible for anyone to tell you what to charge, but these are all things you should be taking into consideration...and you should be making a profit on top of all that. Good luck.


----------



## SUPREME ROOFS (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the warning.I kind of figured I would,but it's kinda hard to say no to my wifes friend.She said she feels akward about having people she dont know in her house.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

SUPREME ROOFS said:


> Thanks for the warning.I kind of figured I would,but it's kinda hard to say no to my wifes friend.She said she feels akward about having people she dont know in her house.


everybody feels akward about that...That's why we're bonded and insured...and at least in california, we get fingerprinted. 



What are you thinking for a price?


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

One of those types huh? If I were you, I wouldn't do the job if she is that distrusting. If you do, she'll be watching your every move, and if she looks away, then she'll probably start looking for missing items. If something is amiss, you'll have trouble on your hands. My policy is to never trust anyone that doesn't trust anyone.

Oh, I was wondering why you posted the same message twice?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

He posted it in the Painting Picture forum first the in just the painting forum


----------



## SUPREME ROOFS (Oct 4, 2007)

I was thinking around $100 just because she's a friend.Dont really know what people charge,to me that's a deal.She had an estimate of $615 for all materials and labor.


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

being distrusting could just be an excuse to get a lower price so that you will feel a little obliged to do it on the cheap.
with reference to the price she got even that guy could have known she was going to be a potentially awkward client and he just upped his price and did'nt want to get it anyway.
It's your call but if you feel she is honest-ish then do anything from $200/300 irrespective of labor time, you might find it may not need a primer 
or even 2cts of finish.
Regards D/B


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

So, do ya think she feels weird about having other people in her house...
or she just wants her $500 room done for $100? ......and what would you say if I did a roof....of course I don't know how... but what the hell....It can't be that hard... as long as it's covered with shingles. Any shingles.... in any direction...
I did a fort once when I was a kid.... didn't look that bad.









My customers feel awkward about having people they don't know on there roofs.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

That's hard to say
Truthfully there's a 90% chance it doesn't need the primer coat
If there's no other issues, that rooms a snap
$350(+/-) ought to cover labor...for a painting company sending a painter there
You send a roofer, it could take days who knows?
What do you need for a day rate?

Customer supplying the paint is NOT a good thing
My proposals DO NOT get lowered if they are supplying the paint
The "savings" is is ALWAYS eaten up by the PITA
Are they supplying the sundries? liners? sleeves? sandpaper?
How many trips to the store will I have to take?
Did they get enough of the right kind?
In fact, if it's a paint I haven't used before, the 'labor only' price is 15% higher than if I supply the premium quality paint
If it's Behr or AmTrad, then labor only is 30-50% _over what it would be with me supplying the premium paint_



> with reference to the price she got even that guy could have known she was going to be a potentially awkward client and he just upped his price and did'nt want to get it anyway.


It does seem high...not seeing it though it could be perfectly reasonable
It could be a PITA somehow
It could've been a BigCo and not want to bother with the less than 1K jobs
Or the Customer PITA sensor may have light up, and the price reflects that

Using my Behr and PITA Customer rates I'm slightly _over_ the figure given... still w/o the primer


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

davidanbess said:


> being distrusting could just be an excuse to get a lower price so that you will feel a little obliged to do it on the cheap.





KellyPainting said:


> So, do ya think she feels weird about having other people in her house...
> or she just wants her $500 room done for $100?


...did enter my mind...



KellyPainting said:


> ......and what would you say if I did a roof....of course I don't know how... but what the hell....It can't be that hard... as long as it's covered with shingles....


...as did that....



KellyPainting said:


> My customers feel awkward about having people they don't know on there roofs.


Lol...
Though I can appreciate the trust thing
I have been asked if I do some interesting stuff
...including roof repair


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

SUPREME ROOFS said:


> How much should I charge to paint a 8x12 room? ...I dont usally paint,im a roofer but lady needs a room painted.


In all honestly, "not as much as me" is the answer that keeps popping into my head
Not trying to be a jerk, but really you shouldn't be charging what a prop painter would be
I'm sure if you think about it, you'll understand


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I know I can re-roof a house. But, the paper might not be laid exactly right, and you can forget about straight cuts on the gable ends. Drip edge? maybe a 16"x2' piece of plywood will do for replacing bad wood.

Hmmm, wonder if it works the same way when a roofer trys to cut in a ceiling? Just have to give you a little crap.


----------



## SUPREME ROOFS (Oct 4, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to all of you guys.I know I'm new to the site so sorry about the dumb question.By the way,you guys are hilarious!!:laughing:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey if your wifes friend is looking to save money she could hire Student Painters they work cheap, But if the girls stick you with the job just charge your rate for roofing per hour, As for someone who said do you check out while the paint drys, I always roll up a drop and lay back on the floor and watch the paint dry sometime I get to take a cat nap. Oh life as a painter it's just so hard. I can get my dog to paint as long as I keep dipping his tail in the paint and keep him happy so that big azz tail of his keeps moving :laughing::laughing::thumbup: Good luck, just take your time cause if you screw it up I bet you'll hear about every night from your wife.:w00t:


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Personally, I would beg off the job, for a number of reasons.

You could be making better money doing something at which you are proficient.

If she buys the paint, it's gonna be crap which will take you longer, look worse, and just be more aggravation.

Working for a friend of the wife for cheap out of trade, is NEVER a good idea.

As far as charging her, tell her flat out that you are not a painter by trade, you are busy, and that you really can not give her an estimate that you are confident is fair to her and to you. Tell her you will work for $XX/hr and that she needs to have ALL materials and supplies on site. Be sympathetic to her needs, but don't let yourself get into a no-win situation.

Now, as we all know I don't paint anymore, but I do apply wallpaper prep to all surfaces. For me to quickly blade the walls and apply ONE coat of prep coat in a room that size, I would allow 2 hours - this includes equipment cleaning. So, considering setting up, moving furniture, sanding walls, dropping out room, cutting in and rolling three coats, and clean up, I would say seven to eight hours would not be unreasonable. BTW, are you gonna sit around and wait while each coat dries before re-coating? Or will this take multiple trips? If so, charge for those travel miles. 

Sounds like a PITA to me.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

tell your wife you think her friend is sexy ........ your wife will then handle telling her you are to busy to do it and you are in the clear. You may not get laid by the wife for a few weeks, but everything has its price.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Hundred bucks should do it...
3, 4 guys in your crew?
You can all have lunch and a few beers for that.
Heck! Maybe she'll buy the beer!
r


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

take this opportunity to refer her to one of your paint buddies. Maybe they will return the favor.


----------



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

Yo ,Slickshift what does your quote say and what language is it?


----------

